# how to write in hindi on web page,notepad,word n anyelse



## gycapri (May 12, 2006)

anybody know how to write in hindi on any web page as we see these days many ppl r writting in english n hindi both !!!! i got a s/w for this but that didnt worked properly on my pc,may b i wasnt able to track it !!! can anybody telll me any s/w for this or any other trick ....


----------



## shreyadr (May 12, 2006)

I am also looking for the same. BTW , which software u have ?


----------



## Creative-Eye (May 12, 2006)

I am also Lokking for that any body knows that please reply


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 12, 2006)

You may try Baraha. by using this software you can type in any language(marathi,hindi,gujarathi,oriya,malayalm,tamil etc.) in any application that supports unicode. go here:*www.baraha.com/index.htm


----------



## chesss (May 12, 2006)

Online no-hassle hindi writers. They work with your english keyboard ina very intuitive matter, so its not difficult to learn.
*www.kaulonline.com/uninagari/
*www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/hindi.html


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 13, 2006)

Thank you chess  the info was very useful.


----------



## chesss (May 19, 2006)

नमजदगनवजीूत ोेक् ्रैल ेरै 

hehe , ok so i managed to write in hindi, So finally all the info you need to write in Hindi

1.Step by step instructions for enabling hinidi support in xp/2000: *www.bhashaindia.com/Developers/IndianLang/IndicScript/OSlevel.htm
Note the good thing is that once you enable this you can simply use shift+alt to switch between hindi and english  

2.Order a Free cd : *ildc.in/hindi/hindex.aspx - plenty of hindi software for free.

3. Make sure read Indyan's post & download Hindi writer - थिस इस अ मुस्त,  हीही हो हो,  लोल I mean lol 
btw thanks a lot for the link Indyan बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 19, 2006)

ह्म्म्म्म्म … पता नही यह टोपिक मैने कैसे मिस कर दिया। लेकिन पल्लब ने सही लिन्क दे ही दिया  कुछ दिनों से इस टोपिक से मुझे referrers मिल रहे थे और मैं सोच रहा था कि यह Website Review Sticky का लिन्क है। 
खैर, चेस जी, हमे उम्मीद है कि आपको टयुटोरियल पसन्द आया होगा।


----------

